# Live Wallpaper issues



## hking0036 (Aug 21, 2012)

So I flashed tweaked 2.2- love it. But I wanted to switch to the minecraft live wallpaper, and it says no default program detected, meaning I must have lost it.







So my question is: if I flash the E12 stock recovery, will it get that back? EDIT: Found it in tweaktools, fixed 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

hking0036 said:


> So I flashed tweaked 2.2- love it. But I wanted to switch to the minecraft live wallpaper, and it says no default program detected, meaning I must have lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... so you flashed Tweaked 2.2, did a factory wipe, then reinstalled your live wallpaper and it says "no program detected"? I never had that problem, used several live wallpapers and they all worked just fine on Tweaked 2.1 and 2.2.


----------



## hking0036 (Aug 21, 2012)

acejavelin said:


> Wait... so you flashed Tweaked 2.2, did a factory wipe, then reinstalled your live wallpaper and it says "no program detected"? I never had that problem, used several live wallpapers and they all worked just fine on Tweaked 2.1 and 2.2.


Yeah, I Backed it all up w/ titanium pro, wiped, flashed, recovered, and then it said that, i'm sure it was an error on my part, but since it was in tweaktools, it all worked out fine


----------



## dxander1337 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tweaked has live wallpapers uninstalled by default, you have to follow the guide posted and reinstall the live wallpaper function. 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23488-ei2romodincwmtweaked-v22-updated-071112/

It is under the "Extras" Header.


----------

